# Monterrey Safety?



## Attila123 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello all

Does anyone have updated info on the safety of Monterrey? Particularly in light of Trump being President now? Do the Mexicans resent US expats now?

I am a US citizen who has been offered an expat job in the city. Was wondering if a tall fair blond guy would be able to walk around at night in the city without many problems.

I do speak Spanish but heavily accented though.

Thank you in advance! 

Ron


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Attila123 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Does anyone have updated info on the safety of Monterrey? Particularly in light of Trump being President now? Do the Mexicans resent US expats now?
> 
> ...


I have detected no evidence of resentment of US citizens as a result of the election of Trump (or ever, for that matter). I walk around late at night in a bigger city than Monterrey all the time, and have never had a problem. However, nothing in this life is certain except death.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Quite the opposite of resentment (for us). More like they feel sorry for us.

I think Monterrey is much safer than it was say 4 years ago. My cautious wife is even trying to get me to take a long weekend there to eat some good steak. Just don't be flashing your wealth - that must be true anywhere.

Does everyone realize that the root of Trump's obsession with Mexico is TWO very bad Mexican business experiences ? Perhaps even unknowingly he is trying to get even.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

horseshoe846 said:


> Does everyone realize that the root of Trump's obsession with Mexico is TWO very bad Mexican business experiences ? Perhaps even unknowingly he is trying to get even.


Very interesting! Some details, please. And thanks.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Very interesting! Some details, please. And thanks.


Well there is this :

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trump_Ocean_Resort_Baja_Mexico

(related)

Is this the real reason Trump holds grudge against Mexico? | Miami Herald

(there are tons more info on this)

And there is this :

`http://time.com/3942024/mexico-donald-trump-cheryl-burke-miss-universe-nbc-univision/


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is a better link for the beauty contest issue :

https://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2015-06-29/donald-trump-once-got-fleeced-in-mexico-he-s-still-very-angry-


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

horseshoe846 said:


> Well there is this :
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trump_Ocean_Resort_Baja_Mexico
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links - I'll check them out soon.


----------



## Attila123 (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you guys for all the (positive) insight!

Any take the MTY highway to Laredo for a quick weekend? IS that road still safe to drive in the daylight?

THANKS
Ron


----------



## TXMex (Feb 2, 2017)

Attila123 said:


> Thank you guys for all the (positive) insight!
> 
> Any take the MTY highway to Laredo for a quick weekend? IS that road still safe to drive in the daylight?
> 
> ...


Hey Ron, 

I don't take Laredo I take the Toll from McAllen, Texas to Monterrey. It's a 2 hour drive. I have family that makes this drive several times a month to and from. I've done it myself and it's not bad, never had any issues. Of course, you should be cautious and don't be flashy. You'll be fine. 

I have lot's of family in MTY and have been there more times than I can remember. It's a beautiful city and you won't get bored anytime soon. It's location is perfect for a home base, as there are many things close to you, USA, South Padre Island, the airport in MTY will give you access to many Mexican cities for super cheap! Check out Aeromexico for flights and you'll be surprised.


----------

